# Ummmm Help?



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

So one of my baby girls, the one who looks like her mumma, has a bit of a problem. I don't know how to explain it.








It almost looks like a plug but not. The area is a little raised and a bit hard so obviously something is wrong.

Any ideas?
I had a mouse, Honey, who had something similar but she was fighting pneumonia at the time as well and passed away. Though her bum area was a slight yellow colour and a lot more raised. (I didn't know how old she was).


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

That's odd..it almost looks like a scrotum! I don't see a vaginal opening?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

So I checked on her again just before and the "plug" thing is gone.. that makes me think it was a plug, but I'm damn sure there is no boys in there..


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I took some photos of not only her bum but also the other mice in the tank with her, (except her mum).
This is the one that the thread is about..









And here are 3 out of the 4 cage mates bum pictures






















I'm sure they are all girls though.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

They all look like girls to me...Could she just have been a bit constipated? I can often see the poo through the skin before its come out! Ack. lol. And if its hard then I would guess constipation but it does look a bit inflammed...


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I'd take her to the vets but currently I don't have a car because my uncle blew his up and is now using mine till his is fixed.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

they are all does.

just keep an eye on it if it's cleared out. -it could have just been extra swollen as she looks to be in heat.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

You know, no one has ever mentioned this but I think I've seen small plugs on several young does before. I have no proof, but I think this has something to do with the does coming to maturity, because their genitals seem sealed when they are babies, perhaps this "plug" is part of the seal coming out as the babies mature. Like I said, I have no proof but I have seen it several times and the babies does were all fine.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I get my car back this weekend, (tomorrow or possibly tonight) because my uncle only needed it to take his kids to school and kindergarten. I believe two veterinary clinics are open which I have been to before til about midday. If she isn't ok by then, I'll take her in. Not that they'll know what to do...
Thank you for easing my worry though, will keep an eye on her.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

So I had always noticed this girl was smaller than her sisters but I never really thought to weigh them. She deteriorated rather quickly, her coat looks horrible, its all messy. Her tail feels boney and its very thin. I have seen her eating and drinking, the vets are closed so I have decided to humanely euthanize her.
Her sisters all weigh between 20 and 22 grams, heres the thing that shocked me..
This girl weighs a mere 13 grams...


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

Its for the best, you would not want her to suffer.Its always a difficult thing to do but better than suffering anyday.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I got my dad to do it. I couldn't. Oddly enough, I find doing it to pinkies easy but once they're older, it's so hard. They have experienced things, they know there is more to life than just mums milk. 
Dad checked to make sure all was done, he said she looked peaceful. A sleeping angel  he named her Maple.

She is buried next to my girl Honey who past away in April.

Today was just horrible. Luca, the cat, jumped on Zoeys cage with her 4 babies, maple included. He jumped off and the cage went flying.. And soon as it happened, I put them in a smaller cage with a heat pack underneath. They seem to be doing ok, one girl has a bit of a pink nose but it doesn't look like blood.

*sigh* I'm just glad today is over.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

It doesn't sound like the best of days.  It's sad about the girl - she was a pretty mouse, but at that weight something was definitely wrong so you (your dad) did the best thing. I wonder what it was though... maybe just a congenital abnormality? These things happen, unfortunately.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Who knows. She was always a good weight, same as her sisters and brothers up until about 3 weeks old. Her growth slowed around then but it was almost like over night she just.. Lost condition and went downhill. She was still active and seemed happy until she passed. 
I wish the vets here were better, maybe if they knew more about mice, I might have been able to get her better.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Most of your babies are predominantly white, right? What about this girl? 3 weeks is around weaning, besides the weight loss, were there any other health problems? Just thinking about Megacolon.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

2 of the 6 babies are/were high white. Little Maple and her sister who I have named Bandit. (cinnamon face, white body except to spots on her rump). The others are about half white, half colour. Bandit is the next smallest but only by a gram do I'm not worried about her.
Ummm other symptoms.. Obviously weight loss and her bottom looking like it did in the pictures though that only lasted a day. One thing that didn't change was her anus appeared to almost always be open a little. Her fur only really looked sickly a few days ago, eyes were clear. She appeared to be eating and drinking normally up until yesterday morning. Other than that, nothing.


----------

